# Blackstone 22" griddle.



## Steve H (Jun 9, 2020)

Robert 

 tx smoker
 suggested that I post up my purchase and seasoning of a Blackstone griddle. So:

Here it is. Fresh out of the box. Assemble is easy. Just install the 4 screw in legs. 








Next step was to take it outside. And get set up to season it. You'll need paper towels, tongs (very helpful for spreading the oil around. And oil. They recommend numerous types for this. I went with EVOO. 








First seasoning. You get the grill hot enough so that you'll see a brown tint. Then add oil.









Getting a touch warm!








After 3 seasonings. When applying the oil. You'll wait until the oil stops smoking. Give it a wipe with a clean paper towel. Then add the next application Of oil.









After the 5th time I let it cool down. That night I used it. And the food didn't stick at all. The burgers were cooked evenly and came out perfect. This is a very nice quality grill. With the dual "H" burners. It heats up fast and evenly.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 9, 2020)

Great post Steve!

Since there are so many of these guys getting purchased (

 sawhorseray
 ) I can see this as a big help.   

John


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the same unit. I love it and use it quite often. I purchased the lid for mine and plumbed it in to my main propane line in the outdoor kitchen


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2020)

You're gonna love that thing . I used some flax seed oil to start mine , but got away from that . To hard to burn off . 
Bacon does a nice job on seasoning . 
Burger looks great .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2020)

Good post up Steve! Like John mentioned since so many of these guys are getting purchased this will be very helpful. I used grapeseed oil on mine and then threw on some cheap ass fatty bacon for my first cook. Don't think one thing has ever stuck!


----------



## xray (Jun 9, 2020)

Great tutorial Steve it gives you a nice visual for the printed instructions that come with it.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm jealous Steve!  I just said to the wife the other day that I was thinking about getting one - she didn't say no!  Good looking burger and nice write up.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice unit Steve. I'm going to either get this one or I found  a 28" Pro Series about 100 miles away if they still have in a couple weeks when I go for an appt.
Burger looks fantastic ! ! !


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2020)

God bless you Steve, that answers about every question I had for the one coming tomorrow. So after the first coat of oil sounds like the burners stay on high the whole time and you add another coat of oil when it stops smoking. I can do that! I paid $129 for the one that coming tomorrow, now I see Sam's Club advertising the exact same thing for $99. I hate that. RAY


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 9, 2020)

My son bought me one last year at Home Cheapo, is was the last one and it was $50
I love how it cooks!


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey, Congrats  My neighbor just bought one and Loves it

Gary


----------



## Cabo (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks Steve.  I picked up my 28" yesterday and will be seasoning it tonight.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

Steve...I'm a bit late jumping in here and saying thank you but as you've seen, this was immensely helpful to a number of folks. You just did such a great job describing the process and a beautiful job documenting it I thought there may be some benefit to posting it. Thanks so much my friend!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jun 9, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great post Steve!
> 
> Since there are so many of these guys getting purchased (
> 
> ...


Thanks John. I hope this does help!



Buttah Butts said:


> I have the same unit. I love it and use it quite often. I purchased the lid for mine and plumbed it in to my main propane line in the outdoor kitchen


Thank you! I'm thinking about the lid as well. And the adapter so I can use a 20 pound tank.



chopsaw said:


> You're gonna love that thing . I used some flax seed oil to start mine , but got away from that . To hard to burn off .
> Bacon does a nice job on seasoning .
> Burger looks great .


Thank you!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Good post up Steve! Like John mentioned since so many of these guys are getting purchased this will be very helpful. I used grapeseed oil on mine and then threw on some cheap ass fatty bacon for my first cook. Don't think one thing has ever stuck!


Thank you! I'll be cooking some bacon on mine soon. Probably for some BLTs.



xray said:


> Great tutorial Steve it gives you a nice visual for the printed instructions that come with it.


Thanks!



GATOR240 said:


> I'm jealous Steve!  I just said to the wife the other day that I was thinking about getting one - she didn't say no!  Good looking burger and nice write up.


Thank you! When/if you get one. You will wonder why you didn't long ago.



Winterrider said:


> Nice unit Steve. I'm going to either get this one or I found  a 28" Pro Series about 100 miles away if they still have in a couple weeks when I go for an appt.
> Burger looks fantastic ! ! !


Thank you! The burger was fantastic. Super juicy and flavorful.



sawhorseray said:


> God bless you Steve, that answers about every question I had for the one coming tomorrow. So after the first coat of oil sounds like the burners stay on high the whole time and you add another coat of oil when it stops smoking. I can do that! I paid $129 for the one that coming tomorrow, now I see Sam's Club advertising the exact same thing for $99. I hate that. RAY


Thanks Ray! 99.00 is a killer price. Think there is a chance to price challenge where you bought your's from?



unclebubbas bbq said:


> My son bought me one last year at Home Cheapo, is was the last one and it was $50
> I love how it cooks!


Wow! That's a great price!



gary s said:


> Hey, Congrats  My neighbor just bought one and Loves it
> 
> Gary


Thank you! 



Cabo said:


> Thanks Steve.  I picked up my 28" yesterday and will be seasoning it tonight.


Your welcome. Post up your first cook with it! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 10, 2020)

I just placed an order for a 22" at Sam's Club. It should be here on Monday the 15th. Can't wait!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> I just placed an order for a 22" at Sam's Club. It should be here on Monday the 15th. Can't wait!


Very cool! I hope you enjoy it as much as we have!


----------



## ofelles (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks great.  I have been looking at that one damn MCS!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> I just placed an order for a 22" at Sam's Club. It should be here on Monday the 15th. Can't wait!



Did you get the $99 price Denny? When I clicked on it the one here was out of stock. RAY


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Did you get the $99 price Denny? When I clicked on it the one here was out of stock. RAY


Yes,  it was $99.98 and included the cover. I looked at several other places and they were all out of stock. I wasn't holding out much hope that Sam's had any in stock but I got lucky.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

Well my griddle arrived today and even tho I forked out $30 more than I had to (kills me) it appeared to be a well made appliance and should last awhile. It's bigger than I thought it was going to be, plenty big enough for whatever I'll be doing on it. I got the shipping goop rinsed off and then went to hook up my propane hose to the grill and 20 pound tank. Ah, surprise, hose doesn't fit, it takes one that "exclusive to BS 17" & 22" griddles". 









						Propane Adapter Hose with Regulator * EXCLUSIVE to Blackstone*
					

Adapts 1 Pound Propane Griddles to Bulk (20 pound) Propane Tanks Extends 3 Feet Use with the Blackstone 17" & 22" Tabletop Griddles and the Griddle & Charcoal Grill Combo




					blackstoneproducts.com
				




How smart of them to put a fitting on the griddle that wouldn't accept a standard propane hose with regulator! OK, what's another $30, I never intended to use the little propane cannisters forever, so it's ordered. My tub of BS seasoning goop should arrive tomorrow so maybe I can get it seasoned with what's left in the little propane cannister, or maybe I'll just wait a couple days until everything's here and I can be sure to get this done right. I've got my old 6" taping knife all tidy and shiny and figure that'll be a fine griddle scraper, tho I'd imagine Blackstone has something that'd be even better for a additional $30 or so. Now I've got a little time to think about my first cook! It's always something. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2020)

I use a 6 inch knife for cooking and cleaning . Works great .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well my griddle arrived today and even tho I forked out $30 more than I had to (kills me) it appeared to be a well made appliance and should last awhile. It's bigger than I thought it was going to be, plenty big enough for whatever I'll be doing on it. I got the shipping goop rinsed off and then went to hook up my propane hose to the grill and 20 pound tank. Ah, surprise, hose doesn't fit, it takes one that "exclusive to BS 17" & 22" griddles".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the Blackstone scraper from Walmart for a touch over 15.00 Good sturdy scraper.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I got the Blackstone scraper from Walmart for a touch over 15.00 Good sturdy scraper.



I'm thinking my 6" taping blade will work just fine Steve, tho I am getting a bacon press sent to me from Cabelas. Cabelas always means free, and I love free! I must admit, I'm getting kind of pumped to fire this thing up, I keep thinking about Philly cheesesteaks. RAY


----------



## Braz (Jun 10, 2020)

We got our 22" Blackstone last week. Seasoned it with coconut oil. First cook was a chicken kabab but without the skewers. We burned through the 1 pound tank quickly and the next day I ordered the bulk tank hose and regulator. We got the 22" version with the idea that it will go in the RV when and if we are ever able to go camping. I am currently building a table for it to sit on.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

sawhorseray
   get you a couple cheap plastic squeeze bottles . One for water , one for oil .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

Another thing ,, The wok I got for a wedding present in 1989 , that's been used twice , has a spun aluminum domed lid with a wood handle . Works great with the flat top for steaming .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 11, 2020)

Braz said:


> We got our 22" Blackstone last week. Seasoned it with coconut oil. First cook was a chicken kabab but without the skewers. We burned through the 1 pound tank quickly and the next day I ordered the bulk tank hose and regulator. We got the 22" version with the idea that it will go in the RV when and if we are ever able to go camping. I am currently building a table for it to sit on.




I ordered the 3' hose thru Blackstone Braz. I saw the 22" ones from Cabelas and wanted to get one of those, but I believe the only one that will have the correct fitting has to be ordered from BS. RAY





chopsaw said:


> sawhorseray
> get you a couple cheap plastic squeeze bottles . One for water , one for oil .



Already ordered and on the way Rich! I'm going to wait to season the griddle until the hose gets here, I'm not going to chance running out of fuel half way thru. As it's going to sit out on the patio forever I've decided to just make a plywood cover that'll go over the entire unit with a little slot cut out for the hose. It's actually going to sit right next to where the propane tanks are stored for the weed torch and heater in the winter, just about perfect! RAY


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I ordered the 3' hose thru Blackstone Braz. I saw the 22" ones from Cabelas and wanted to get one of those, but I believe the only one that will have the correct fitting has to be ordered from BS. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that is going to be a nice set up for you.  If you would have been thinking when you ordered yor adapter, you could have ordered an extra one and I wouldn't have to!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 11, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> It looks like that is going to be a nice set up for you.  If you would have been thinking when you ordered your adapter, you could have ordered an extra one and I wouldn't have to!



Sorry about that Denny, must have just slipped my mind! I really wanted to find a hose from Cabelas or BPS due to having a ton of points and gift card money.  Then when I clicked on the BS site and saw that the hose was  "exclusive to BS 17" & 22" griddles" I got the idea that nothing else was going to work. Of course I had a hose for my Ranger 2 camp stove that looked like it was going to work, but those sneaky folks at Blackstone made sure it wouldn't. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well my griddle arrived today and even tho I forked out $30 more than I had to (kills me) it appeared to be a well made appliance and should last awhile. It's bigger than I thought it was going to be, plenty big enough for whatever I'll be doing on it. I got the shipping goop rinsed off and then went to hook up my propane hose to the grill and 20 pound tank. Ah, surprise, hose doesn't fit, it takes one that "exclusive to BS 17" & 22" griddles".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ray you might as well go ahead and order the spatulas. Chop already mentioned a couple cheapo squeeze bottles, and the 6" knife will work just fine for scraping but the long spatula's come in handy for sure. They can be yours for around $30


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 11, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ray you might as well go ahead and order the spatulas. Chop already mentioned a couple cheapo squeeze bottles, and the 6" knife will work just fine for scraping but the long spatula's come in handy for sure. They can be yours for around $30


We bought an 8 piece set for our big stovetop griddle at the fire station last year and it turned out to be a very good purchase.  We got it at Amazon for $21.00, checked last night and it is now $35.00. I didn't get it. Maybe Ray will buy it for me when he orders his!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 11, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ray you might as well go ahead and order the spatulas. Chop already mentioned a couple cheapo squeeze bottles, and the 6" knife will work just fine for scraping but the long spatula's come in handy for sure. They can be yours for around $30



Nope, no way John! Not only is enough is enough already, but just like my custom pizza slicer, I've got a heirloom spatula that's been in my family for longer than I can remember. Check it out Denny, Amazon wouldn't have a spatula with this kind of character for under $500! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

I use the taping knives because I like the straight handle . A little grease and heat not going to make these hands look or feel any worse than they all ready do .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 11, 2020)

Touché my friend. Very nice spatula Ray! Cheesesteaks are one my favorite things to do on mine. Throwing some peppers and onions on there will have your neighbors start texting asking what time dinner is.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2020)

Alright, you guys got me in trouble ( when she gets back )
 Walked into local Home Of Economy, and all be darned if they didn't have a shelf full for $119 , So of course I had to leave with one. May purchase stand (or build), and get the cover. Have hose from my Mr.Heater so can run 20# tank.


----------



## Braz (Jun 11, 2020)

Once you price the stand you'll build your own table.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Alright, you guys got me in trouble ( when she gets back )
> Walked into local Home Of Economy, and all be darned if they didn't have a shelf full for $119 , So of course I had to leave with one. May purchase stand (or build), and get the cover. Have hose from my Mr.Heater so can run 20# tank.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!  Just get it seasoned up and make a couple of smash burgers or cheese steaks and all will be right within your world.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

Congrats!  Blackstones have a proprietary fitting on their hoses I think.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

Braz said:


> Once you price the stand you'll build your own table.



The price. And the reviews wasn't very impressive. I'm using a folding table for mine. Works good. And it gives me plenty of space.







Yeah, yeah. I need to paint the fence!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Alright, you guys got me in trouble ( when she gets back ) Walked into local Home Of Economy, and all be darned if they didn't have a shelf full for $119 , So of course I had to leave with one. May purchase stand (or build), and get the cover. Have hose from my Mr.Heater so can run 20# tank.





I don't know if that Mr Heater hose is going to work Winterrider. I had a hose from my Ranger 2 camp stove that I was sure was going to work, darned if the folks at Blackstone were going to stand for that! They put a bastard gas fitting on the stove that makes getting a hose that'll work on a 20lb tank hard to get unless you buy it from them. I know, mine's due here shortly. I got mine seasoned yesterday with five coats of the goop from Blackstone, not much left in the little green cannister, maybe enough for bacon and eggs later. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

After seasoning the grill. There was enough gas left for 2 cooks. I'm thinking the hose is in my future as well.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm thinking the griddle wants to be somewhere in the 350º-375º range most of the time. I don't know if there's enough gas left in the cannister to get the griddle to temp and cook breakfast this morning, I might just wait for my hose to arrive for break-in. I plan to make  cover for the griddle out of thin plywood and a handle. In the meantime with some packing tape and a sheetrock knife I made a cover out of the box, looks like it'll do for about five years. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

The Mr. Heater hose screwed right in. Haven't fired it up yet. I mentioned the different size when I talked with the HOE manager and he said he has not heard of the " Blackstone" only from any customers. I would Think anything a 1# bottle would screw into ? ? ?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm thinking the griddle wants to be somewhere in the 350º-375º range most of the time. I don't know if there's enough gas left in the cannister to get the griddle to temp and cook breakfast this morning, I might just wait for my hose to arrive for break-in. I plan to make  cover for the griddle out of thin plywood and a handle. In the meantime with some packing tape and a sheetrock knife I made a cover out of the box, looks like it'll do for about five years. RAY
> View attachment 449039


I like the cover Ray   
Have bunch of plastic totes. May try something similar for temporary.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2020)

That box looks to be pretty much waterproof. Being under the patio and not really exposed to the elements much I'm just going to see how long it'll last before I break out the tools. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That box looks to be pretty much waterproof. Being under the patio and not really exposed to the elements much I'm just going to see how long it'll last before I break out the tools. RAY


Spray glue some vinyl right to the box .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> The Mr. Heater hose screwed right in. Haven't fired it up yet. I mentioned the different size when I talked with the HOE manager and he said he has not heard of the " Blackstone" only from any customers. I would Think anything a 1# bottle would screw into ? ? ?



Any 1 pound bottle will fit. I was referring to the part that screws onto the grill itself. I've read that some aftermarket ones will fit. But be careful of low flame issues.


----------



## Braz (Jun 12, 2020)

My Blackstone table:
I remembered the old, cheap, junk gas grill sitting out behind the barn so I recycled the base and trashed the rest. Then made a simple plywood top with some 1x3 pine for the apron. The top is ceramic tile left over from the house construction. Only required one trip to the hardware store for four conduit straps (used to attach the plywood to the base tubes). Everything else was laying around somewhere. I am a great proponent of the "never throw anything away" philosophy.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks good Braz. I'm a firm believer of that as well.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Any 1 pound bottle will fit. I was referring to the part that screws onto the grill itself. I've read that some aftermarket ones will fit. But be careful of low flame issues.


I guess I didn't explain very well, my fault. But my heater hose screws right into low pressure regulator instead of bottle. Going to try later this afternoon to do the seasoning.
Edit:
Using the Mr. Heater hose for seasoning. Works great. Couple more coats.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Using the Mr. Heater hose for seasoning. Works great. Couple more coats.


Then it's bacon time . Had my best results after some oil , by just cooking up some bacon . 
I need to re design the grease drain on mine . 
Glad the hose worked .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 13, 2020)

Ah, now I see.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I guess I didn't explain very well, my fault. But my heater hose screws right into low pressure regulator instead of bottle. Going to try later this afternoon to do the seasoning. Edit: Using the Mr. Heater hose for seasoning. Works great. Couple more coats.




It's all clear to me now WR, nice that it works for you, saves $30! I'm still waiting for my hose to arrive and I'm all seasoned up. Got another cannister of propane yesterday just so I could break it in with some bacon and eggs this morning. Picked up a pound of some cheap fatty bacon for the initial test drive, got everything for Philly cheesesteaks now too. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2020)

chopsaw



chopsaw said:


> I need to re design the grease drain on mine .



Oh oh, problems with drain should known about before I make a mess ?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

You're fine . I have the older 28 " that had the front drain on it . Runs down the leg . I cut off a laundry basket , and put the front legs in that . I'd like to come up with something else . Just need to look at it . I could probably modify it to drain out the back .


----------



## smoking-butts (Jun 14, 2020)

FWIW Found this kit at Walmart & purchased a 2nd squirt bottle to the tally of $11.18. Quality seems on par with the BS kit but just a tad less on the pocket.   They do have sharpened edges on  all tools and soft grips were nice to aid yur grip on tools.

I was wanting a Black Stone  and kept seeing them but not discounted.Call out to the forum for mentioning they were at Sams for 99.00 bucks  and picked up the 22" model...Thank You 

Hopefully I may get some time today after yard work  to season  it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 20, 2020)

So on the way back from Niagara Falls. I stopped at Lowes and picked up a hose/adapter I had waiting for me. Figured for 19.00 it was worth a shot. Since I couldn't find a blackstone one. And Weber wanted 40.00 for theirs.
	

		
			
		

		
	











And I'm happy to report it works fine. Hooked it up to my bulk tank. Checked for leaks. And fired it up.  This is the way to go if your keeping it in one place.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 20, 2020)

Just ordered hinged cover from Blackstone. Think it will be nice for melting cheese and such.
I'm in process of making movable cart for griddle. Will post if turns out respectable.


----------

